# Bmw being painted at manufacturers.



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

This shows how most car are painted at manufacturers.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Watching that's like watching paint dry 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RichD1 (Jan 22, 2014)

Did you see the orange peel on that front wing!!

They say manual labour cannot achieve the consistency. Yeah consistent orange peel. 

Richard


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Cool video :thumb:


----------

